# hunting pics



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

this was my first snow goose hunt. got 11 birds and had a realy good time.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice! Congrats!

The way that Canada is holding its foot it looks like a peg leg!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Jer_Londgren (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pics. Nice shooting too. You made some great shots that weekend. I will still out waterswat you in the fall. :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool pics, that Canada doesnt even look real on the bottom there


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, even a blind squirl finds a nit every once in awhile. as long as your brother isnt with we will be able to have a little shoot off, i dont think i have ever shot a duck when i was with him...he has called me from work and claimed he shot the ducks i had sitting next to me lol


----------

